# Ih 574 pto



## z28maloney (Jul 15, 2013)

I have an IH 574 that was left on the farm when I bought it. Engine is very stong but the PTO was busted as you can see from the pics. The 1100 PTO turns just fine but the 540 is the one with the issue. I want to get the 540 back in action so I can use the tractor. As you can see the internal gears are in bad shape along with the shaft. How involved is it to get the shaft out and a new one back in? The gear that drives the PTO that is in bad shape, how hard is it going to be to change? What all will I have to remove to get to it? Will the diesel tank need to be removed? I have mechanical knowledge on JD's so any imput or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

To replace the gears and bearings you will need to remove the fuel tank so you can remove the hydraulic housing to gain accessto the pto grive gear area, if the bottom gear is damaged you will also need to remove the bottom shaft and pto clutch pack. When replacing the hydraulic housing you will need to bleed the braking system!!

Do you have a service manual?? I sell PDF copies of the genuine iH manuals drop me a PM with your e mail address for details!!


----------

